# idea to make mk6 fit SRI manifolds [yes, for those who have the power steering pump]



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DISCLAIMER: I may have no idea on what im talking about as i havent played much with the mk6 and its pump. This is my build thread and i guess thats what i can show as validation for who i am.

I was just reading Doug's thread on the TT  and an idea occurred to me while reading on his doings with the MR2 power steering pumps.

could the pump idea be retrofitted onto mk6 applications? That way they could remove the pump that goes onto the belts and limits their SRI usage/ fitment. 
I did not want to derail the thread. If this is a viable thing, Franken turbo could maybe run a short sale of whats needed and instructions for mk6 people. 

For this to work, you'd need to re do the belt set up, and quite likely re do the power steering using the MR2 as pump and reservoir... but it looks simple.

this are some of doug's thoughts on the matter, quoted from his thread:


[email protected] said:


> Assuming the pump can be sorted out (and that's jumping over things like how to power it on some kind of demand-basis), then the accessories layout has to be changed. Here's a picture of the pulley-drive PAS system of the New Beetle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what do you guys think? if this were a viable solution for power steering guys, and seeing a price tag of $300-$500 for a "kit", would you guys jump in?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Me too, I thought of all the Jetta peeps while watching the video.


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

I purchased the mr2 pump a year ago from Europe, I have not done anything with it. These pumps are old, which makes me nervous. If this is your daily and the pump goes out you have a problem, you cant just run to the parts store and pickup another one. All the other pumps I looked at have issues beyond being old, with the newer ones you will run into CANbus.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We already looked at this. There are mini cooper pumps as well which are available new. Problem is a new pump is $$$- like $700+ iirc, plus you need robust wiring to handle the large amperage they draw, and half a hydraulics store worth of adapters, brackets, and so forth. 

Our conclusion was there would be no interest at ~over 1k for the kit. 

Don't really want to mess with selling people 20 year old used pumps :/


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oh well.. there goes the idea.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We already looked at this. There are mini cooper pumps as well which are available new. Problem is a new pump is $$$- like $700+ iirc, plus you need robust wiring to handle the large amperage they draw, and half a hydraulics store worth of adapters, brackets, and so forth.
> 
> Our conclusion was there would be no interest at ~over 1k for the kit.
> 
> Don't really want to mess with selling people 20 year old used pumps :/


:beer:

Grow some forearms and delete it.


----------

